# Anyone have anything GOOD to say about hernia repair?



## MariaAZ (Jun 5, 2007)

I've been told I need hernia repair surgery. The surgeon explained that he will be using a mesh patch.

The problems with this type of repair are very easy to find on the Internet, but I'm having little luck finding people who are happy with the results. I read somewhere that a fairly low % of people who have hernia repair surgeries experience problems with the mesh. It's been my experience that people generally don't talk about when things go right after a surgery, so it's natural that I would find mostly negative experiences online. 

Has anyone had good results from their hernia repair surgery that utilized mesh?


----------



## krische1012 (May 3, 2009)

I had a hiatal hernia repaired with mesh in 2004 and have not had any problems. I don't know your situation but I would be happy to tell you details about my problem via pm if you like.


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 5, 2008)

Well my mesh worked the first couple of times, i guess it depends on the type of hernia you have. i have incisional hernias-3 c sections 5 hernia repairs, with another repair during the last c section. The last surgery was to remove the mesh, but I am not sure if it was the mesh--I have to have another hernia surgery, but the doctor told me this time i have to have an abdominal wall built, he said my abdominal wall was like a worn out gunny sack with potatoes pushing out. I had to change my entire lifestyle. hernias run in my family, my mother had several repairs-in different places, the mesh worked well. my sister's held well now for many years. ONE of my brothers had a double hernia at 16, but at 54 has done well, but has another one now. I don't know if I had changed my lifestyle earier, maybe the mesh would have held--so many variables. But i will tell you that I had an emergency hernia repair and it was horrible!! I was in surgery for almost 8 hrs and in the hospital for 8 days-3 of it in ICU. I am taking a risk now, but with no health insurance (can't get it because of pre-exisiting conditions) unless it is an emergency, i am out of luck, [I[/I]


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

Mine has done a great job of holding for 14 years, now.


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

I don't know any specific details but a friend of mine had a hernia repair that used mesh and she has had no problems since then.


----------



## MariaAZ (Jun 5, 2007)

Mine is an incisional hernia, complication from an earlier surgery. I told the surgeon I'm very concerned because I do a lot of heavy lifting and he said that the repair shouldn't be a problem but it is possible that future repairs might be needed. 

krische1012, I'm glad to hear you don't have problems with the mesh. Even though we have different hernias, I'm sure the mesh issue will be very similar and it's the mesh I'm worried about 

arcticow, glad to hear someone with a long term success story!

Carolyn, what kind of lifestyle changes are you having to make?


----------



## Horse Fork Farm (Jan 3, 2006)

Well, our 3 yr old who was preemie has had 3 hernias repaired. I don't know why, but his surgeon told me he absolutely will not use the mesh under any circumstances on children. I wish now I had questioned him as to why, but at the time we were just consumed with worry about the baby. Sorry! Hope your surgery goes well for you, hernias are painful.


----------



## Walt K. in SW PA (May 13, 2002)

My first mesh repair held for four years - 2nd one is going on two years. The second one "felt" better than the first but I haven't held back lifestyle wise with either. Most of the time I don't ever think about it. On the rare occasion when I overdo it, I'll feel a minor sharp pain as a wakeup call.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Dh had a mesh repair on a groin hernia 12 or so years ago. He says it pulls a bit if he gains any weight but otherwise no problems.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

My daughter had it done last Spring. She developed an abdominal hernia after childbirth. It doesn't bother her at all now.


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

Just for future reference: Never try to catch an upright freezer as it falls off a porch! Unless you WANT to have a hernia to repair.LOL


----------



## tiffnzacsmom (Jan 26, 2006)

Mine was done about 18 years ago it twinges now and then but that's it. I was back to school and work in 2 days, but I was a teenager.


----------



## ldc (Oct 11, 2006)

My mother had a total of 14 hernia repairs, in 4 separate operations, a few at a time. it wasn't until the 4th op that the surgeon used mesh after 4 repairs, but she had no trouble after the mesh was installed. Please know that the anasthesia used for repairs can be dangerous, so it's important to try to limit the repairs by using the mesh early. ldc


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I'm interested in this thread because I've had what the doctor called diastasis recti since my last pregnancy. Basically the fibers holding the "six pack" muscles together tears around the navel area. While it's not dangerous or painful, it looks like I'm about 4 months pregnant. I've been thinking about getting it repaired but not sure insurance would cover it since it's "cosmetic". I've researched on the Internet and it looks like the mesh is the most common fix.


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

One other good thing about hernia repair, nobody expects you to do or lift much for awhile longer than it takes to recover!! Hee-hee!


----------



## mr.breeze (May 23, 2009)

Had the mesh repair done 14 years ago and haven't had any problems, don't even notice it.


----------



## cider (Nov 13, 2004)

DH had this done about 10 years ago. I just asked him what he thought about it and if he had any problems. His response was, "I forgot all about that!"
So there ya go.


----------



## lilygrower (Jun 12, 2009)

My husband had this operation 5 years ago, using the mesh repair, no problems so far. He went into hospital 7 am, out by noon. No work for two weeks and no lifting for quite a few weeks.


----------



## DaveMac (Jun 15, 2007)

I had a diaphragmatic hernia repair done in the summer of 1988. I have had good luck with mine. Less than a year prior, the docs done a diaphragmatic hernia repair by just sew it up. Of course as soon as I was off light duty it ripped open again. I had a different surgeon do the surgery this time. He placed a mylar mesh in. The biggest problem with this Teflon type of mesh is rejection. I did not have to take any type of meds to prevent this. So far in almost 22 years, I have had no problems. 
Now your success will depend on the location and type of mesh used. If it is an inguinal hernia, I have care for several patients that have had good success. 
As another poster posted, don't try to catch the freezer as it falls off the pouch.
Good luck.:thumb:


----------



## rxkeith (Apr 13, 2009)

i had mesh put in about 14 years ago. bilateral. hurt like you know what for the 1st week then gradually got better. you want to take the pain meds before the pain gets bad. take them on a regular schedule the first few days. the surgeon said there was more relapses with laser surgery. the first few weeks, it felt a bit weird underneath the skin, and i would get sharp stitches that would just come and go quick as a flash. those eventually went away after a few months. it takes awhile for the muscle, and tissue to grow into the mesh, and reach a steady state so to speak. i have not had any long terms problems with the mesh. discuss with the surgeon any questions and concerns you may have, and the various options available. 


keith


----------



## MariaAZ (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks for all the good stories! I have a list of questions to ask the surgeon about the type of mesh, his rate of complications, etc. I'm just a worry-wart. As for lifting restrictions, I've already told DH that I won't be don't any heavy lifting for a looooong time just to make sure nothing goes wrong, so he's been warned!


----------



## wally (Oct 9, 2007)

I think the best thing I could say is "not having one".. the farmer down the road callled today and said his went fine last thursday but want me to feed his 50 sow pig farm next week as the local college boys had other things to do...and yes we will have to make feed ..I hate that job..but one day it may be me who needs the help..thoughts and prayers are with you...by the way my friend told me he cant lift over 10 pounds for the next six months ... I thinks he is not telling me the truth.. what do you think.


----------



## MariaAZ (Jun 5, 2007)

I thought I'd give an update. I had the surgery last Friday. What was supposed to be an outpatient hernia repair turned into an overnight stay. Seems the hernia that showed up on the CT scan was only a small issue. The incision from my surgery last year was separating, so the entire area was reinforced with mesh. The surgery wasn't bad, the discomfort has been quite manageable, but I am on six weeks of restricted activity. :sob: I'm going to go NUTS.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

You'll get through it. Just take it easy for the first week and no heavy lifting for the rest of the time. Buy or borrow a really long book, something you've been wanting to read but haven't yet had the chance.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

My experience is very similar to Carolyn's ... very.

It all started with a terrible car wreck in which I was thrown from the vehicle, and it flipped to land on top of me.

I've had more major surgeries, and complications from the repercussions of that wreck, than I can count.

I had absolutely no abdominal wall whatsoever throughout my pregnancy with Nani (four years ago.) And this was with three mesh patches ... all individual repairs. 

I went ahead (had no choice) and had the abdominal reconstructive surgery immediately after Nani was born via c-section.

Two years later, it pulled and ruptured again.


----------



## suzfromWi (Jun 1, 2002)

Dh had a mesh screen put in for a groin hernia about 6 yrs ago. No problems...


----------



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

Sorry but no, I have not had good results from mesh patch. I had a left lower ab hernia where an old surgery scar tore and caused the hernia. Huge bulge on the left lower side. After mesh hernia surgery, the bulge is still there, pain every day. Doctors say there is nothing they can do. I just had an MRI to see if there is another hernia, and no there is not but they found "significant" inflamation...from...you got it..the mesh.

good luck


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

^^Yeppers, I understand ... and empathize.^^


----------



## MariaAZ (Jun 5, 2007)

Mama Crow and meanwhile, I'm sorry you both had such problems with the mesh. The problems you described were some of the issues I discovered in my research, which is why I was so anxious about having the operation. Unfortunately, not only did my research indicate I didn't have many options, but my surgeon did as well. This definitely wasn't a position I ever thought I would be in; to have surgery that could cause future problems, or to not have the surgery and have a different set of future problems. I can't go back in time and reverse the initial surgery that spawned this dilemma (surgery I needed anyway), so here I am hoping for the best and hoping that the procedure I had performed will have the positive effect that it seems some people have had.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

Everybody is different, my friend, and everybody's body is different, too.

I have faith YOU will be just fine, and have tremendous benefits from this procedure.

It really does help more than it hinders.

I think those of us who have had problems, also have had unique situations.

All will be well, and please keep us posted on what's going on with you.

((hug if you are a hugger))

or

^^high five if you're not a hugger^^


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

I have had a groin hernia repaired several years ago, no problems, I do feel it once and awhile but better than the hernia. I am a farmer and I have not stopped doing what caused the first one. Thanks marc


----------



## Old John (May 27, 2004)

springvalley said:


> I have had a groin hernia repaired several years ago, no problems, I do feel it once and awhile but better than the hernia. I am a farmer and I have not stopped doing what caused the first one. Thanks marc


I had an inguinal hernia, groin area, repaired, over 25 years ago. No mesh. The Surgeon went in above, stitched hernia from the inside & close me up. I was laid up for awhile. I went back eventually to my regular work. And, I'm just fine, mostly. I do feel a twinge once in awhile when I'm lifting. My old Doc says you get those when you pass 65 years. I'm 70 now, though. 
Doing well.


----------



## michiganfarmer (Oct 15, 2005)

I have something good to say. It worked. 

I have a navel hernia repaired about 4 years ago.


----------



## GoldenCityMuse (Apr 15, 2009)

Whew,

I am just thankful I have never had a hernia. Let alone the surgery. Of course, I have never been accused of overdoing work either....


----------



## MN Gardener (Jan 23, 2008)

My mom had hernia surgery a few months ago and had the mesh. So far no problems.


----------



## Teri (Jan 13, 2003)

I had my umbilical hernia fixed the end of January. It took several weeks of recovery. Longer than I expected. But now I am feeling great. Glad I had it done!


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

michiganfarmer said:


> I have something good to say. It worked.
> 
> I have a navel hernia repaired about 4 years ago.


I have a navel hernia. Did they use mesh and do you have to restrict what you do now?


----------



## chrisnev (Sep 3, 2004)

My thoughts and prayers are with you for a speedy and restful recovery!!


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

I had an umbilical hernia repaired about two years ago. They used mesh and there haven't been any problems.

I couldn't be happier. It was beginning to look like a turban squash before it was repaired and my son was at the height that he seemed to constantly be headbutting it. Now, my bellybutton is back to being something I usually ignore.


----------



## michiganfarmer (Oct 15, 2005)

Mrs. Homesteader said:


> I have a navel hernia. Did they use mesh and do you have to restrict what you do now?


they did use mesh. they never said anything about restricing my activities. I lift 100 lbs regularly


----------



## foxtrapper (Dec 23, 2003)

I've had two hernias repair with mesh, both groin types, one on each side. The one went fine and has never given me any trouble. The other hurts. Always has, and probably always will. There's a ridge on the side of the pelvis bone that may well be the edge of the mesh, somehow fused to the bone. Be it adhesions or what. That is the source of the pain. It doesn't hurt enough to go through getting it fixed.


----------

